# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá (tập 4) driver bước ủng hộ diễn đàn

## quangnguyen89ck

Có 2 em của mycom như trong hình, thấy ghi 1.4A, xài từ 24-36V
Giá khởi điểm: 550k (2 em)
Bước giá: 10k
Kết thúc 23h59m59s 15/2/2014
Ủng hộ: 10% giá cuối
Cảm ơn các bác

----------


## ghoang

560K cho phat đầu tiên

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

bác ghoang vui lòng liên lạc để nhận hàng, thks

----------


## Lenamhai

AC sao mình không biết vụ này ta, chậm chân mất rồi

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

xin chia buồn với anh haha, em nó đã gả cho nhà bác Giang :3

----------


## Vân Du

Tìm đủ đồ cho a chưa Quảng ơi?

----------

